# Hit and Run



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

What a scumbag. At least stop and check if the person is okay. I hope that person breaks his legs.
It's unfortunate nobody confront that person either.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Flavor_James86 said:


> What's the proper protocol for something like that? Obviously if you are the person that did the hitting then you should stop and ask the person if they are at least OK, right? Or is it common to just speed off and hope to never see the person again? Also if I was able to identify the fucker, would bashing their head in at the lift line be frowned upon?


Bashing their head at the left line will get you banned for life, alternatively you could notify Ski Patrol, but that's no fun. Some queef nugget skier did something similar to my gf at beaver creek. I followed him down a green cat track and pushed his ass from behind off the corduroy into a ditch near Thresher Glade. Def took him at least 20 minutes to climb out of there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Flavor_James86 said:


> I went up to the mountain this weekend and I was hit from behind by a skier. I'm OK but my board now has a fun mark to remember the incident by. I was going down a a wide, straight, steep run and was working on controlling speed by way of carves instead of brake checking after a few turns. I was making turns with a predicable cadence, checking uphill as much as possible, and stayed as far left on the run as I could without getting into the frozen chopped up crud (you know... the tracks from a snow-cat and frozen snow drifts). I was making a heel-side carve (regular stance) and when I went to transition over to my toe I got thwacked. I was actually hit on the left side, which is weird to me since I was in a heel-side turn and that was the side that I was staying to. There as plenty of room on the right side of me, probably about 40 yards worth of groomed run that was clear to pass. When I got hit it disengaged my edge and I slid down, I ended up sliding down on my back but headfirst so I never really saw much of the person that hit me. I saw a blur of dark clothes but there were about 15 others wearing some form of black or brown in the immediate area so I couldn't identify the person.
> 
> What's the proper protocol for something like that? Obviously if you are the person that did the hitting then you should stop and ask the person if they are at least OK, right? Or is it common to just speed off and hope to never see the person again? Also if I was able to identify the fucker, would bashing their head in at the lift line be frowned upon?
> 
> I know that I don't have much, if any, recourse at the moment but just curious what I should do if that were to happen again.


They are supposed to not hit you cause you had the right of way, but we all know people suck. Also sounds like dude turned into you if he hit you on the left side. But generally they're supposed to stop, see if you are OK, get patrol, etc. etc. 



coloradodirtbag said:


> Bashing their head at the left line will get you banned for life, alternatively you could notify Ski Patrol, but that's no fun. Some queef nugget skier did something similar to my gf at beaver creek. I followed him down a green cat track and pushed his ass from behind off the corduroy into a ditch near Thresher Glade. Def took him at least 20 minutes to climb out of there.


True statement you hit them in the lift line banned for life. Although I didn't punch the guy till after I supplexed him in the lift line. Hindsight should have pushed him into a tree since he did destroy my kidney.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I think this happened to me a few years ago whilst making the same sort of turns, only I was concusssed and don't remember the impact, nor how I got 200m down to the lift. I recall turning around in a circle looking around me and thinking "where the fuck am I?" After another minute I recognised where I was and went into the lifties hut whereupon I was carted off to hospital.

Took a few days off, no complications or other injuries, but I've never regained those 2 minutes/10 minutes/30 minutes. Just a new chipped edge on a nearly new board, a mark on my helmet and a vague recollection of looking downslope at a skier also lying in the snow.

I wear a mips helmet and a back protector now.


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

Flavor_James86 said:


> I went up to the mountain this weekend and I was hit from behind by a skier.


Was that Palmer on Saturday?

I'm a newbie so I read the Code of Conduct.
8. Report all injuries to Ski Patrol. If involved in a collision, render aid and/or get help, and report incident to Patrol. Be prepared to exchange information with involved persons.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

leeroy996 said:


> Flavor_James86 said:
> 
> 
> > I went up to the mountain this weekend and I was hit from behind by a skier.
> ...


Yes!! Did you see it? Haha


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

Flavor_James86 said:


> Yes!! Did you see it? Haha


I'll check my video. I was on the lift in the first 5-10 minutes.
Nothing here.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

BoardieK said:


> I think this happened to me a few years ago whilst making the same sort of turns, only I was concusssed and don't remember the impact, nor how I got 200m down to the lift. I recall turning around in a circle looking around me and thinking "where the fuck am I?" After another minute I recognised where I was and went into the lifties hut whereupon I was carted off to hospital.
> 
> Took a few days off, no complications or other injuries, but I've never regained those 2 minutes/10 minutes/30 minutes. Just a new chipped edge on a nearly new board, a mark on my helmet and a vague recollection of looking downslope at a skier also lying in the snow.
> 
> I wear a mips helmet and a back protector now.


I'm glad that you weren't seriously injured!

I was the most upset about my board! It was my first time riding a mint Warpig and now it has a shaved nose. The good news is, it looks like it's part of the graphic.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Fucking skiers!...Truth be told in one of my early seasons I went down and up a valley aimed right at a skier who was standing still at the top of that valley, and despite my best efforts to turn or fall I ran right into him and apologized. He was all fucking snowboarders!


----------



## leeroy996 (Feb 17, 2019)

Here's one from Stevens this year

https://youtu.be/QSlfUOaWgqw


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

coloradodirtbag said:


> Some queef nugget skier did something similar to my gf at beaver creek. I followed him down a green cat track and pushed his ass from behind off the corduroy into a ditch near Thresher Glade. Def took him at least 20 minutes to climb out of there.


Nice move. I've hesitated to push someone for fear of injuring myself, is it easy? Curious what that felt like for you (besides fucking awesome). Did you lose any control? Were your speeds fairly matched or were you barreling down on him?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

A menace in the making


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Rip154 said:


> A menace in the making


More of a vigilante >


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Paxford said:


> Nice move. I've hesitated to push someone for fear of injuring myself, is it easy? Curious what that felt like for you (besides fucking awesome). Did you lose any control? Were your speeds fairly matched or were you barreling down on him?


I was originally just trying to tackle the dude so I could pound his face, but my speed aligned perfectly for a hockey check. I was gaining speed quick and saw my opportunity. He was on the edge of the corduroy taking in the sights going pretty slow. I did a heelside turn and lowered my shoulder into his ribcage. My board slid over his skis, which caused him to double eject into the bushes about 15 feet below the cat track. I thought for sure I seriously injured the guy, so like any good samaritan I got the fuck outta there. GF handed me her pole and we b lined it to the car.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

coloradodirtbag said:


> paxford said:
> 
> 
> > nice move. I've hesitated to push someone for fear of injuring myself, is it easy? Curious what that felt like for you (besides fucking awesome). Did you lose any control? Were your speeds fairly matched or were you barreling down on him?
> ...



it was you!?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Wicked fucking smart. Countering negligence with assault.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Yeah, that's a bad situation if those are the facts, one could end up in trouble with law enforcement.

But your presuming the skiers actions were only negligent and not an intentional assault. Dealing with a person who is only negligent is not what I had in mind. If someone won't leave you alone then helping them off the run can be a form of self defense. Not saying you should push them off a cliff or directly in to a tree, most situations wouldn't warrant that. Just do what is needed to escape them.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had one exactly the same as that last year. Just standing still waiting for my son on a pretty moderate slope to catch up and this clown on ski's took me out at full speed from behind. Got friggin' hammered smashed my head on the ground so hard. Almost took the wind out of me. All I was thinking is that he smashed into me new '19 Custom. Jumped up straight away and sussed my board checked it out and not a mark on it. I couldn't believe it. Was like a Lotto win.:wink:


----------

